# 10 most expensive photos in the world



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Not quite sure what makes them so valuable though...

10. Andy Warhol (1987)
By: Robert Mapplethorpe 
Price: $643,200 sold out on 2006









9. The Great Wave, Sete (1857) 
By: Gustave Le Gray
Price:$838,000 sold out on 1999









8. [No.113] Athènes, Temple de Jupiter olympien pris de l'est (1842)
By: Joseph-Philibert Girault de Prangey
Price:$922,488 sold out on 2003. 









7. Untitled (Cowboy) (1989)
By: Richard Prince
Price:$1,248,000 on New York, at Christie's Auction, November 2005. 









6. Georgia O'Keeffe (Nude) (1919)
By: Alfred Stieglitz
Price:$1,360,000 sold out on 2006, New York 









5. Georgia O'Keeffe (Hands) (1919)
By: Alfred Stieglitz
Price:$1,470,000 on New York 









4. Nude (1925)
By: Edward Weston
Price:$1,609,000 sold out on 2008. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










3. Kremlin of Tobolsk (2009)
By: Dmitry Medvedev
Price:$1,750,000 sold out on January 2010, Saint Petersburg









2. The Pond-Moonlight (1904)
By: Edward Steichen
Price:$2,900,000









1. 99 Cent II Diptychon (2001)
By: Andreas Gursky
Price: first print $2,250,000 on May 2006; second print $2,480,000 November 2006; third print $3,346,456 February 2007


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

just thought this might go better in the photography zone :wall:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

col85 said:


> just thought this might go better in the photography zone :wall:


I'd have binned it tbh m8, these photos are shocking compared to the ones in here. That last one....


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

A fool and his money are soon partied


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

So we spend our hard earned on the best camera gear we can afford & the
real money is made from crap shots :lol:


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Meh, gear is nothing to be honest. Amazing photographers like Henry Cartier-Bresson used 1 camera and 1 lens through pretty much of his entire career.


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

All in the eye of the beholder. That and if you happen to well known or liked by the art clique at the time. 
A mate of mine is a freelance photographer and we tease him that he cares too much (he gets really irked with the quality of some photo's that get into print) and that he doesn't spend enough time on brown nosing / self promotion. It's really a case of "who you know". :wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dam, I thought this was going to be pictures of Tiger Woods/Ashley Cole/John Terry etc etc getting caught in the act...

Surely they cost more than this collection of rubbish?!?!?!!?!?

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't believe that these prices are real :doublesho

Why would someone pay for those?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Guys - the Edward Weston nude is pure art. That is an absolutely incredible photograph. A total masterpiece. The Warhol one is amazing too. Captures him totally. The rest, I could easily think of ten other photographs by the likes of McCullen, O'Neill, etc which would beat them hands down but its choice and money.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ eh??

A naked chick and an old monkey skeleton of a guy???

I thought you had some taste ma man!

Art truly is in the eye of the beer holder!!!



:thumb:


----------

